
Mapv – a library of geography visualization,use canvas to show big data - hinikai
https://github.com/huiyan-fe/mapv#readme
======
momo202
it looks cools, and may be it can used in google maps to visualization the
data

------
gavinan
it like the carto,but it is used canvas in browser

------
manqiang
awesome~

